# Needing foster homes in Illinois



## gentle giants (Jul 28, 2008)

This Saturday, I am meeting a lady that bought two adult rabbits from a petstore, and had an accidental litter. So she is bringing me all nine babies and the father. I was going to get Buster neutered tomorow, can't now cause I have to buy anothercage. I have a couple of smaller ones empty, but I have to have big cages, to separate the boys from the girls in the litter. 

Sooo... If anyone in Illinois, or close by in a neighboringstate, would like to adopt or even just foster any of my bunnies, I could_really, really_ use thehelp. 


Here is my website: 
http://www.tiptopwebsite.com/hopeforhares06I will be adding more pics in the next day or so, keep checking.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 30, 2008)

GG, don't know about your area but here and other areas, getting cages and other supplies like that donated is one of the easiest things.

Try cross-posting in other forums,Craigslist ads, etc. They're wayeasier to get than money, volunteers, fostering and adopting, etc. 

(Sorry this is short, lost the long one, no time to repost). :grumpy:

sas :?


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know if that would help all that much either, though. I am running out of room to put cages, even. Until I can get my new building up, I'm stuffed to the gills.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2008)

I would so try to bond some of the ones who are fixed. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 1, 2008)

I am thinking about it. But I don't have very many who are fixed at the moment. There is a waiting list for spay/neuter at my place, I was going to get Buster done this week but had to cancel because I had to use the money to buy another cage for the ones coming in this weekend.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 2, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> I am thinking about it. But I don't have very many who are fixed at the moment. There is a waiting list for spay/neuter at my place, I was going to get Buster done this week but had to cancel because I had to use the money to buy another cage for the ones coming in this weekend.


how much does your vet charge for a nuetur? I am trying to think of a way to help and see what i can do for ya.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 2, 2008)

Neuters are $55, and a spay is $70. If you could help with a donation for even part of that amount, it would be a huge help to me. Thanks for offering, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok i am going to see what i can do, i would like to do the whole 55.00 but let me see, I will know betterin the begining of theweek. I dont have paypal so i will have to send you a check. And you can tell Buster that i am partly responsible for him loosing his manhood,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .:shock: :laugh:I want to see him get a cute girl friend.


----------



## myheart (Aug 3, 2008)

How many spay/nueters waiting to be done do you have yet? Could it be a project that is a few member pitched in ten or twenty, you could start making things happen?

myheart


----------



## Leaf (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm still open to helping out by taking some in if transport could be arranged. I could foot some of the spay/neuter costs as well, either through you or through my vet.

I just bought a wooden rabbit run from eBay in possible anticipation of helping out (if not through you and BlueFrog, then somewhere down the road).. and I have two unused cages sitting here in the computer room from when I took the 3 lops in from a forum member. One is slightly larger than the other but they are both pretty standard store bought plastic/wire cages.

I'm sorely tempted to offer you the two cages I don't have a use for, but it all goes back to transport (and then if you and I dont meet I dont know how it would work) but at the same time I've been toying with the idea of doing a NIC or XPen extention for them so I could put them in use... eventually.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 3, 2008)

I really like Myhearts idea of every member donating ten or twenty dollars. If done that way then you are not asking a huge amount from each member so it would be more feasable. 

20 dollars from twenty members, that would give you four hundred. Anice start I think. 

Can we set this up? Maybe in a new post with a fresh new title? What do you think admins and members? 

Gentle Giant do you take paypal?

Shannon


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow, you guys are all awesome. Shannon, any amount would be a big help to me. ( I do take Paypal.) 

Leaf, we had some difficulty last time with getting together, I know. I think there was some confusion about when and where we were going to meet. 

I have (other than my savings, which I am trying not to dig into again) about $63 to my name since the checks came through from Sammy's ER trip. Thank heaven I get my hay from aclose friend, and she will let me wait a couple of weeks to pay for it if I need to.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 3, 2008)

What website is it that I can make a donation?


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, there is a link to my website at the top of this thread, but I don't have a "Make Donation" type button on there or anything. I can pm you my paypal addy though, if you want.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 3, 2008)

gentlegiants please pm with your name and address, i dont have paypal but can send a check to you if that is ok. I will pm you when i send it and for h ow much .


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok I will be sending my check out in the mail tommorrow to ya.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 6, 2008)

Being in the same rescue field, my thoughts are with you Myra. Lucky are those who reach good homes to be forever loved and well-cared for, and thanks for putting in all the time and effort to save a few. The time and finances can be tough, 

Your intake post WRT dad and youngens traveling in the back of the pick-up... (uuggh. :sigh. I hope the foster help and neuter & adoption help will come through!!


----------

